# The Vampire Bat (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Included in the AIP story is news that they are remaking the 1933 classic flick *The Vampire Bat.*

I take issue with the story's characterization of the film as "obscure" but then again maybe it's just because I dig all the older stuff. Anyway, I do appreciate the fact that the studio has commented that the remake "will retain all of the spirit and story of the original with key updates in designs and dialogue, but will remain a steadfast homage for fans of classic horror movies."

More details as they come.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15473


----------

